# dhcpcd does not start automatically

## poseidon1157

Hi all,

Looks like dhcpcd doesn't start properly after wpa_supplicant association.  Here are my configs:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
#modules=( "iproute2" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-iwlan" 

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_wlan=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan="-t 5"

#routes_wlan=( "192.168.0.0/24 via 192.168.0.1" )

config_eth=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth="-t 5"
```

/etc/dhcpcd.conf

```

hostname

option domain_name

option classless_static_routes

require dhcp_server_identifier

```

dmesg|tail -n 9

```

[ 2801.791398] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2802.042718] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan: link is not ready

[ 2803.284585] wlan: authenticate with 00:24:7b:f3:c1:18 (try 1)

[ 2803.287223] wlan: authenticated

[ 2803.287265] wlan: associate with 00:24:7b:f3:c1:18 (try 1)

[ 2803.291112] wlan: RX AssocResp from 00:24:7b:f3:c1:18 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[ 2803.291115] wlan: associated

[ 2803.299646] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan: link becomes ready

[ 2813.447926] wlan: no IPv6 routers present

```

This is a minor issue, however it requires me to run the command "dhcpcd wlan" every time I restart /etc/init.d/net.wlan .  After that connectivity works fine.  Any advice?

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> modules="dhcpcd"
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> ...

 unless ifconfig really sees your interfaces as eth and wlan instaed of eth0 and wlan0

----------

## poseidon1157

It does, compliments of udev.   :Smile: 

Also, -Dwext breaks wpa_supplicant on my wireless chipset (AR9285).  wpa_supplicant isn't the problem here.

----------

## Etal

Since you're using just dhcpcd anyway, you can try to remove net.eth and net.wlan from the default runlevel and instead add wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd services - see if that works

(just make sure the corresponding configuration in /etc/conf.d is correct)

----------

## poseidon1157

That did work.  As I understand it, /etc/conf.d/net is no longer used for anything now.  Is that accurate?  Will activating wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd directly from init create conflicts if I, for example, try to use dhcpd [sic] on eth?  Can I still configure eth independently via conf.d/net?

----------

## albright

this might be relevant:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885752-highlight-dhcpcd.html

----------

## toralf

There was recently a bug in a wpa_supplicant's script file - re-emerge it if nexessary.

----------

